#ubuntu-ch 2014-06-25
<Marfy_> hello
<Marfy_> hello
<Marfy_> vaiursch, Can You help me?
<Marfy_> I need email in switchland
<vaiursch> Marfy_: What do you need help with?
<Marfy_> because I no know
<Marfy_> swiss free email servers
<Marfy_> i need second email outside my country
<Marfy_> vaiursch, hello?
<vaiursch> I use GMX, don't know where their servers are.
<Marfy_> Aha
#ubuntu-ch 2015-06-23
<drakonslayor> Hi, wondering if anyone here can help me out
<Tribaal> drakonslayor: if you expose your problem, maybe we can determine that :)
<drakonslayor> been trying to extract a public gpg key with seahorse and for the life of me have no idea how
<drakonslayor> apparently older versions had a simple button... but for some reason they got rid of that
<Tribaal> drakonslayor: how about "gpg --export --armor <keyID>" ?
<Tribaal> or is that not what you ask?
<drakonslayor> is that how you extract the public key?
<drakonslayor> lol
<drakonslayor> sorry new to the whole thing
<Tribaal> drakonslayor: that is how you get a public key block yeah
<Tribaal> what are you trying to "extract the public key" for?
<Tribaal> if you want to i.e. host it on your blog, then that's what you should put up (gpg --export --armor <keyid>)
<drakonslayor> to give to my friend so he can decrypt my encrypted data
<Tribaal> ah
<Tribaal> so, what I said is one option
<Tribaal> the other option is to use a keyserver
<Tribaal> uploading your public key there makes it searchable
<Tribaal> but before you do, you must generate a revocation certificate if you haven't already
<Tribaal> you *MUST*
<Tribaal> since it's impossible to delete keys once uploaded
<Tribaal> :)
<Tribaal> drakonslayor: wait a second - if you give your public key to your friend he can *encrypt secret messages to you*
<Tribaal> but he cannot decrypt what you encrypt
<Tribaal> you need *his* public key for that :)
<drakonslayor> yeah sorry i said that the wrong way around :P
<Tribaal> oh ok :)
<drakonslayor> thanks
<Tribaal> drakonslayor: don't hesitate to ping me if you need more help with gpg - I'll do my best :)
<drakonslayor> thanks :)
#ubuntu-ch 2016-06-27
<sza> hi
<sza> just wondering if anyone can help me with ffmpeg problem?
<sza> trying to convert about 400 png files (1.png, 2.png etc..) to a mpeg video.
<sza> ffmpeg -framerate 1/5 -i %d.png -c:v libx264 -r 30 -pix_fmt yuv420p out.mp4
<sza> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0:0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<sza> What am I doing wrong?
#ubuntu-ch 2016-06-28
<Tokolytika> tach :)
<Tokolytika> kann mir ma einer nen rat geben was die partitionierung (lvm) eines ubuntu-servers betrifft? ich dachte da an separate lv's für /, /home, /var, /var/log, /var/mail, /usr und /tmp
<Tokolytika> macht das bei nem webserver überhaupt sinn?
#ubuntu-ch 2018-06-26
<jose__> you ren ma ?
